# Software or Online Utilitieswhich Scale Units of Measurement & Convert Volume to Mass



## jpofsiny (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello,

I have started some catering work and am interested if anyone can share any information regarding a couple of topics which I am interested in making more efficient. So far, I have used Excel to upscale recipes and to calculate costs. I have just input my first recipe using MasterCook and see that it seems to work well for upscaling recipes.

I have read a bit here on this thread: http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/58695/best-catering-software

What I am interested in is whether or not there are utilities which someone can recommend using for determining weight/volume needed for purchases for menu planning. For example, if a recipe which yields 4 servings calls for 1/2 C of shredded carrots and I need to scale the recipe for 125 servings, how do I determine how many pounds of carrots I need to purchase to yield appropriately?

I have used http://www.onlineconversion.com/weight_volume_cooking.htm and http://nutritiondata.self.com/ thusfar.

As far as calculating costs, it seems that the costs would need to be input manually for most software I have seen. As well, produce is constantly fluctuating with market prices, so I am wondering if it is worth the effort to maintain such a database. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jpofsiny (Apr 26, 2011)

I have noticed that MasterCook does not scale up measurements units when you are upscaling the servings on a recipe...for example: 15 TSP of cayenne pepper, remains in TSP rather than auto-converting to TBSP or convert cups to liters, etc.

Does anyone have any input on this or can anyone address this in relation to my previous post?

Thanks so much!  Looking forward to reading advice.


----------



## jpofsiny (Apr 26, 2011)

...and is there a way to import a pricelist from Excel to MasterCook?


----------

